
MARK ZUCKERBERG ESSENTIALLY LaunchED FACEBOOK’S REELECTION CAMPAIGN - kenaiphatdu
https://www.wired.com/story/mark-zuckerberg-personal-challenge-2018/
======
ukulele
Zuckerberg's problem is structural: Facebook makes money by manipulating
people into viewing ads. No amount of spin or contrition is going to change
that, so he has a tough road ahead.

He can, however, take a page from Google's book: if your underlying business
model is a bit scummy, create a ton of other business lines that people love
and make them free or inexpensive. Get into moon shots, rockets, self driving
cars, etc etc.

Distract us Mark, it's the only way!

